# What Are Good Plants For Beginners ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What are some good beginner low tech plants ? And how many hours a day do i need the tank lights to be on ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

post the lighting and tank size you have so some of the more experienced plant keepers can be more specific. if you search for low light plants then most of those will likely work.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

For the most part, cryptocorynes and anubias are easy because they require little light and care. Lights should be on about 8 hours a day.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Jebo power compact lights 144 watt 48", 2x30 watt bulbs with actinic bulb, tank size is 60"x18"x24"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Jebo power compact lights 144 watt 48", 4x36 watt bulbs with actinic bulb, tank size is 60"x18"x24"


Why actinic? with the jebo fixtures as ive think it was these ive heard catching fire before


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

this is the light I havemy light


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to plant some grass like plants on the sand, what are the grass type plants called ? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> I want to plant some grass like plants on the sand, what are the grass type plants called ? Thanks


dwarf sag or micro swords are your best bet.

Neither are fine strands, but there much hardier then hair grass. Personally i would do dwarf sag as i havnt had any luck with micro swords


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I want to plant some grass like plants on the sand, what are the grass type plants called ? Thanks


dwarf sag or micro swords are your best bet.

Neither are fine strands, but there much hardier then hair grass. Personally i would do dwarf sag as i havnt had any luck with micro swords
[/quote]

Oh i see, i ordered 4 dwarf sags, theyre gonna be here in a couple days, my question is do i acclimate the plants just like we acclimate fish ? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im not sure what the proper procedure for plants it, but i usually just drop them right in especially if its hardy plants. I think some people do algae killing and snail killing dips or something like that, but i forget what they use.


----------

